# Empire shooting and warriors of chaos



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

How manny warhound do you think it will take to block out a Empire shooting phase (2 hellblasters 20 outriders + alot more)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

A whole lot of them!

I would try minimum 6 units of 5 each, at least 1 unit Marauder horsemen w flails and MoS and a disc-flying Tzeentch Herald with Golden Eye of Tzeentch for a guaranteed second turn charge on something that must die, like a Hellblaster or similar.

I would also try to toss in quite much magic, a few fireballs will make bricks of his low T outriders


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

mark of nurgle would help get your guys across the field....and don't forget the blast standard and mark of tzeetnch combo.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

2, 1 to distract the unreliable useless volley gun, another to do the same to the second, and none to distract the outriders because there shit


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> 2, 1 to distract the unreliable useless volley gun, another to do the same to the second, and none to distract the outriders because there shit


That is so true!
I bought em, used em and cursed them... :ireful2:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> 2, 1 to distract the unreliable useless volley gun


I would actually say that the Rallyblaster finally is a balanced warmachine! It can still cause unbelievable havoc, but wont autowin the game anymore on 1 roll...
Back in the previous edition "no to hit roll" days Ive seen a single Rallyblaster dish out 88 S5 hits on 3 turns of shooting, which to say the least is a bit too damn good for 125 pts:read:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

MaidenManiac said:


> I would actually say that the Rallyblaster finally is a balanced warmachine! It can still cause unbelievable havoc, but wont autowin the game anymore on 1 roll...
> Back in the previous edition "no to hit roll" days Ive seen a single Rallyblaster dish out 88 S5 hits on 3 turns of shooting, which to say the least is a bit too damn good for 125 pts:read:


very lucky, I've never seen a blaster struggle past 10 shots a game, never mind 88 in 3 turns


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> very lucky, I've never seen a blaster struggle past 10 shots a game, never mind 88 in 3 turns


\

What do you mean it avergies 20 per turn!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Nipolian said:


> What do you mean it avergies 20 per turn!


and averages mean nothing, hell I had 2 myself back before you didn't have to roll to hit, lets just say that after *20 games* and only killing maybe 30+ (6 being there own crew) models, I soon got rid of them for great cannons, now that you have to roll to hit I'd take 1 just because it looks nice, but never actually bother firing it, why waste time.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that the volleygun is crap now and was to powerful before. 
If Engineers didn't take up a character slot then they'd probably be worth the 115 pts but relying on bs 3 means anything not directly in front of you and stood really close together is just to dangerous to waste a shot on, Still I'd take 1 all day if the only alternative was the rocket battery, That is the biggest pile of crap in game in any army.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I wouldnt go as far as calling it crap, it does however require more planning (opposed to completely none) to be effective. Regardless of how much it generally kills almost everyone has been on the rough receiving end of missfire+6 Rallyblasters one time too much. This means that most players will spend enormous resources on killing it, this naturally is something that can be counter-used, and if the enemy ignore the Rallygun it still has its 12" enter and die zone


----------



## Nipolian (Nov 4, 2009)

I would:victory:


----------

